# Cyclist dies in Mt. Hamilton during Devil Mountain Double event - Tom Milton



## Francis Cebedo

Cyclist dies in San Jose during Mt. Hamilton Challenge

By Sandra Gonzales
[email protected]
Posted: 04/24/2010 07:07:18 PM PDT
Updated: 04/24/2010 09:07:12 PM PDT

A cyclist racing in a tour that circled a large part of the Bay Area died Saturday in San Jose after suffering a heart attack.
The cyclist — whose name was not released — was believed to be 57 years old.
The 41st Mt. Hamilton Challenge and Ascent Bicycle Tours began in the early morning hours. Riders climbed to Lick Observatory atop Mount Hamilton and then continued through the remote San Antonio and Arroyo Mocho valleys on a 125 mile loop with 8,300 feet of climbing, according to the race's website.
About 3 p.m., three miles east of Mount Hamilton on San Antonio Valley Road, the cyclist collapsed after suffering from a medical condition, said Cal Fire Capt. Joe Rellamas.
An estimated 250 bicyclists participated in the challenge.
According to the website, the race is designed for self-reliant cyclists and is considered one of the most challenging single-day bicycle tours in the state.


---------------------
The article is wrong since the cyclist was participating in the Devil Mountain Double, not the Mt. Hamilton Challenge.

First hand reports say the ride said 'his tank was empty' during the last rest stop. Then other reports say the rider 'just keeled over.'

Anybody else have any details?

fc


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

The Devil Mountain Double is on Mt. Diablo, so the rider died there and not Mt. Hamilton?


----------



## Fogdweller

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> The Devil Mountain Double is on Mt. Diablo, so the rider died there and not Mt. Hamilton?


It starts with Diablo and ends with Hamilton.

Tragic for sure, very sorry to hear this. I rode by a fatality on the Marin Century a few years back and it was very somber. A woman went into cardiac arrest on a climb and they weren't able to bring her back. It really changed the way I ride and train for distance events and I'll never feel shame for sagging out if one because of that day.


----------



## aaronis31337

francois said:


> Cyclist dies in San Jose during Mt. Hamilton Challenge
> 
> By Sandra Gonzales
> [email protected]
> Posted: 04/24/2010 07:07:18 PM PDT
> Updated: 04/24/2010 09:07:12 PM PDT
> 
> A cyclist racing in a tour that circled a large part of the Bay Area died Saturday in San Jose after suffering a heart attack.
> The cyclist — whose name was not released — was believed to be 57 years old.
> The 41st Mt. Hamilton Challenge and Ascent Bicycle Tours began in the early morning hours. Riders climbed to Lick Observatory atop Mount Hamilton and then continued through the remote San Antonio and Arroyo Mocho valleys on a 125 mile loop with 8,300 feet of climbing, according to the race's website.
> About 3 p.m., three miles east of Mount Hamilton on San Antonio Valley Road, the cyclist collapsed after suffering from a medical condition, said Cal Fire Capt. Joe Rellamas.
> An estimated 250 bicyclists participated in the challenge.
> According to the website, the race is designed for self-reliant cyclists and is considered one of the most challenging single-day bicycle tours in the state.
> 
> 
> ---------------------
> The article is wrong since the cyclist was participating in the Devil Mountain Double, not the Mt. Hamilton Challenge.
> 
> First hand reports say the ride said 'his tank was empty' during the last rest stop. Then other reports say the rider 'just keeled over.'
> 
> Anybody else have any details?
> 
> fc




I saw him. I didn't see him go down however. I just made another post btw.

Riders who did the recitation said that he started choking and went down. They tried CPR but his airway was blocked. 

I've never seen a downed rider, and this really bothered me. My friend's friend who's a bike shop and the riders wife was buying a new Ibis at that shop when she heard the news. Really tragic.


----------



## aaronis31337

Fogdweller said:


> It starts with Diablo and ends with Hamilton.
> 
> Tragic for sure, very sorry to hear this. I rode by a fatality on the Marin Century a few years back and it was very somber. A woman went into cardiac arrest on a climb and they weren't able to bring her back. It really changed the way I ride and train for distance events and I'll never feel shame for sagging out if one because of that day.



Well said Fogdweller. 

As a husband and father I will follow the same path. If i'm feeling sick it's because my body is telling me to stop. Ignore all the snob hardcore Nike commercial nonsense and stop when your body tells you to. This is a fun sport for us, not a profession.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

The fallen rider is Tom Milton, owner of Selle Anatomica saddles.

A write-up of the ride is here.
https://bikeridestories.blogspot.com/

I have met and interviewed Tom myself and he was a great person! 

Tom on the left:
<img src="https://www.used-hq.de/used-website/assets2009/images/products/selleTomCalfree430.jpg">

His products are here:
https://reviews.roadbikereview.com/nahbs/2008/02/25/selle-an-atomica-saddles/


Tribute post on California Triple Crown blog
https://caltriplecrown.blogspot.com/2010/04/tom-milton-you-will-be-missed.html
fc


----------



## CoLiKe20

sad to hear...


----------



## Slowuphill

Here is the story of the tragic event during DMD
Very sad

http://bikeridestories.blogspot.com/.../2010-dmd.html


----------



## Tort

Tragic indeed. I have two friends who rode the event and passed by Tom after the emergency crews had arrived on scene, they didn't hear of Tom's passing until they finished late that night. My thoughts are with his family and friends during this sad time.


----------



## Killroy

aaronis31337 said:


> Riders who did the recitation said that he started choking and went down. They tried CPR but his airway was blocked.


What was his airway blocked with? Was the cause of death heart attack or chocking? If it was blocked, then a CPR trained person should be able to clear it with correct chest compressions.


----------



## Crampandgoslow

Very sad story indeed. RIP Tom.


Re: the choking bit, the person(s) administering CPR should check for blockage before commencing CPR.


----------



## Killroy

]









If air does not go in during rescue breaths, head tilt, chin lift again. If airway is still blocked, give 30 chest compressions, then open mouth and look for obstruction and do a gloved finger sweep. Try rescue breaths again.


----------



## Pierre

I heard about it while I was at the top of Hamilton on Sunday. When I did DMD a few years ago (2004 I think), there was another accident - somebody who went out of the road on the steep downhill of Mt Diablo. Wasn't this a fatality as well ? And talking about downhill, be careful going down the back side of Hamilton - last year I saw somebody crash who got a broken collarbone, and the fire department guys who came said there was 3 or 4 crashes every month on that downhill.


----------



## wily in pacifica

*Tom Milton*

I rode with Tom the weekend before on the Davis 400k and he was kicking my butt. We rode in together with a few others and that final 30 miles were the most pleasent of the day. Tom had a way of talking endlessly and always had a joke for you.

I met him in 2007 and he and I rode the first day of PBP together vowing to stick together in case either of us had a problem. We stop numerous times at roadside cafes to grab a coffee or something to eat. We had just about the coolest two bikes out there with his bamboo Calfee and me with my fendered Vanilla. Whenever we pulled into a control all the French folks around would point at the bikes and start to question us in French. Niether of us had any idea what they were asking but the bikes spoke for themselves. Needless to say we each used An Atomica saddles.

I cannot tell you how heartbroken I am over his death. I have not had many friends die and I did not know him that well other than we rode together on quite a few brevets. So I am not sure why his death is hitting me so hard. Perhap it is that he was only a few years older than I am.

Tomarrow is the Davis 600k and I will ride with Tom in my heart for this ride and as many rides as I have left.

Ride in Peace Tom, I miss you

Willy in Pacifica


----------



## Killroy

I would rather go out with a bang than slowly fade away.


----------



## robwh9

Pierre said:


> I heard about it while I was at the top of Hamilton on Sunday. When I did DMD a few years ago (2004 I think), there was another accident - somebody who went out of the road on the steep downhill of Mt Diablo. Wasn't this a fatality as well ? And talking about downhill, be careful going down the back side of Hamilton - last year I saw somebody crash who got a broken collarbone, and the fire department guys who came said there was 3 or 4 crashes every month on that downhill.


That was Tim Coleman who crashed on DMD '04 when he hit a pothole and his handlebars snapped. Funny, I was thinking of him on Saturday when I passed the DMD leaders. He was usually off the front on doubles. I think Fixed knows him.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

Bummer. So _that’s_ what all the emergency vehicles we saw from our campsite at J.D. Grant Ranch campgrounds zooming up the hill were all about. I figured it was bicycle or motorcycle related.


----------

